# Customisation et Snow Leopard



## scherel (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je sais pas si le sujet a déjà été abordé ici mais j'aurais quelques questions concernant snow leopard. 
Je sais qu'il y a des férus de custo et j'aurais voulu savoir comment s'est passé le passage au Leopard des neiges.

Genre le dock se ré initialise t il? icones et apparence de base? le wallpaper?
J'ai pas mal modifié ma barre de menus police et couleur. Est ce que ça pose des problèmes lors de la mise a jour? Faut -il tout refaire une fois l'upgrade installé?


Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2009)

Oui tout refaire .


----------



## scherel (4 Novembre 2009)

ok merci


----------



## yannickterre (8 Novembre 2009)

Ben non si c'est un upgrade de léo à snow et pas une clean install...


----------



## scherel (19 Mai 2010)

iAnn a dit:


> Ben non si c'est un upgrade de léo à snow et pas une clean install...



Kesako?
Même en faisant l'upgrade on remet les paramètres par défaut non?


----------



## yannickterre (19 Mai 2010)

scherel a dit:


> Kesako?
> Même en faisant l'upgrade on remet les paramètres par défaut non?



Ben euh là, je voudrai pas dire des conneries car c'est plus très frais du coup !!!
Donc je ne sais plus si je suis passé par time machine pour réimporter mes paramètres ou si tout était resté en upgradant à SL...
Parce qu'après j'ai fait une clean instal, puis j'ai changé de mac et importé mes paramètres depuis TM...
Je sais qu'à l'époque c'était clair dans ma tête car tout frais !!!

Désolé

PS : il me semble bien que mes paramètres étaient restés (différentes sessions), toutes mes icônes personnalisées, le fond d'écran, le seul truc qui avait disparu était la transparence du doc (manipulation pas catholique)... mais c'est flou.
De toutes façons j'avais une sauvegarde TM par sécurité et un clone, c'est quand même à conseiller, on est pas à l'abris d'un bug... tu sais une explosion nucléaire qui entrainerait une panne secteur généralisée, bien que là çà n'aurait plus vraiment d'importance je crois ;-)))


----------

